# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  مشکل در تغییر مقدار فیلد ID تیبل مادر

## sadeghpa80

سلام من توی پروژه ام 2 تا تیبل دارم که فیلد ID تیبل مادر ارتباط داره با یه فیلد تو تیبل فرزند 

این فایل ID تنو تیبل مادر Incremental  هست 
اما بنا به دلایلی مجبورم این فیلد رو دستی کنم و چون توی تیبل فرزند حدود 4000 تا رکورد از این ID های قدیمی استفاده شده 
بهترین راه حل برای آپدیت این فیلد ها چیه ؟

مثلا توی تیبل مادر ID انبار از 1 شروع شده تا 100 و توی تیبل فرزند 4000 تا رکورد با این آی دی ها ثبت شده 

من الان میخوام مثلا شماره ID انبار ها رو تغییر بدم و هر انبار یه کد منحصر به فرد داشته باشه که عدد هم نیست و پشت سر هم م نیست

حالا من اگه بخوام فیلد ID تیبل مادر رو تغییر بدم چون ریلیشن داره نمیزاده تغییر بدم 
حالا بخوام ریلیشن رو هم بردارم این همه رکورد تو تیبل فرزند رو چجوری تغییر بدم ؟

ممنون میشم راهنماییم بفرمایید

----------


## sadeghpa80

ببخشید من سوالم رو جای اشتباهی پرسیدم اصلا حواسم نبود 
ببخشید از اساتید خواهشمندم به جای درست انتقال بدن 
متشکرم

----------

